# Rust Erasers



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 26, 2012)

Anybody have experience with rust erasers? Which one would you recommend?


----------



## wsfarrell (Nov 26, 2012)

I've used them, but get better and more even results with one of the ammonia-based polishes like Flitz, Simichrome, Maas, etc. My favorite is Mother's Mag, available at auto stores. If you really want to work it, you can apply it with a wine cork.

Depending on where and how bad the rust is, steel wool with Ballistol or WD40 works too.

Another great variant on a rust eraser is bunching up a shop rag and using it to wipe stone slurry off a J-nat. Once it gets impregnated with the slurry, it's a great rust remover/polisher.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice wsfarrell, thats a lot of helpful info, thanks man.


----------



## Chifunda (Nov 26, 2012)

Although I try to be vigilant, my garage/shop is not air conditioned and I occasionally get rust on cast iron surfaces during the summer. The "fine" version of Sandflex blocks linked below has done an excellent job of cleaning bench plane bodies, table saw tops, etc. Don't know the specific job you're looking to do, but they might be appropriate. :dontknow:

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?sku=HB


----------



## snowbrother (Nov 26, 2012)

It depends on what you need it for. I have one of the 320 grit rust erasers found here: http://www.epicedge.com/shopexd.asp?id=86674
I like it because it fits in my knife kit without taking up any real space. You have to be extremely careful with them though as they tend to take off more metal than I am comfortable with. Other than that, it works fast and does the job well.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 26, 2012)

thanks guys! as much as I baby my Takedas, they still get surface rust, and if I dont use one of them for a few weeks and then take it out at work its so irritating. I cant be prepping food for people with a rusty knife, and it looks bad in front of the coworkers.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 26, 2012)

I keep a small bottle of flitz in my knife bag.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2012)

Use the same direction when using a rust eraser on a knife though, so the scratch pattern doesn't look awfully weird. Also if you are irritated by the rust or discoloring of the blade, try Bar Keepers Friend also - I use it very often and it's so easy.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 27, 2012)

Try wiping your Takedas with a food safe oil before storage. I apply and then wipe it with paper towel, works like a charm....


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 27, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> I keep a small bottle of flitz in my knife bag.



I keep a small bottle of rum in mine  

Thanks for all the tips guys!


----------

